# Bolt will not get Premium channels



## Zr1 (Apr 27, 2016)

I have been trying for two weeks to get premium channels working. I get v58 on all HBO, Show, Max, Starz. Charter has done multi cable cards and tuner adapters. Tivo says its the cable card is not authorized for copy protected channels and charter needs to fix it. Charter says it is tivo bolt known problem. Charter puts the cable card in a Roamio and all of the channels work. I have tried two bolts and both have same problem. Tivo points to cisco cablecard cp info and it shows "Auth Status: Waiting for CP Auth". So should i just return the Bolt and get Roamio or has anyone had this problem and found a solution.

Thanks


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

First, make sure you have the Tuning Adapter plugged into the Upper/Top USB port on the Bolt. There is a known issue with using the lower/bottom USB port.
https://support.tivo.com/articles/Known_Issue_Bug/BOLT-Reboot-when-plugging-in-tuning-adapter-USB/p

I have seen issues where the Bolt would not maintain a CableCARD *DAVIC Lock*, rebooting the Bolt would solve the issue for about 18-24 hours and then it would lose the DAVIC Lock again, I never did figure out what was causing the issue, it just corrected itself after a few months. It may have been the USB port issue causing the problem.

Does the TiVo Diagnostics Menu show "*OOB Signal Lock: Yes*"

This is what you need to see for a SA/Cisco CableCARD:
go to your CableCARD diagnostics and check the following:

-*Cisco CableCARD Diagnostics*-

CableCARD CA Screen
Status: *Ready*
EMMs Processed: (should not be zero, unless it was recently rebooted, if zero have Charter send the CC Entitlement/Authorization "Hits")

CableCARD/Host ID Screen
Type: *One Way Authorization Received*

CableCARD DAVIC Info
Status: *Locked*

CableCARD CP Info
Auth Status: *CP Auth Received*
> next page-
Refresh Status: *OK*
Refresh count: (*needs at least a 1 or 2*) these are the Manual "authorization Hits" the CSR Pairing the Card has sent.

and the *Tuning Adapter Diagnostics Menu* screens all show the following

Status Summary 
INITIALIZATION
Status: *Ready* (Ready - B'cast Only is not correct)

POST and Boot Results 
BOOT STATUS
UNcfg: *Ready*

RF Statistics 
DAVIC: *Connected*
Status: *Locked*

PowerKEY Information
Received
EMMs: (should not be zero, unless it was recently rebooted, if zero have Charter send the TA a few refresh "Hits")

SWITCHED DIGITAL VIDEO
CLIENT
Authorized: *Yes*
Service Gp: (value)
RF Ip Addr: (Should list an address like 10.40.32.45)
SERVER
Status: *Ready*


----------



## Zr1 (Apr 27, 2016)

Finally got it working. The cable card was not paired to the tivo. like most have told me if the Charter rep does know a lot about cable cards hangup and try again. Turns out the Charter reps were loading it as a Motorola cable card and not a Cisco. Only talked to 8 reps and 3 techs and a supervisor at my house over the last two weeks. Thanks to Andy with Charter in Montana.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Glad you got it going!

I also have Charter and once I got the CC paired (took 3 reps and then I finally figured out what they were doing wrong - yikes!), I thought I was out of the woods.

The problem I had was that I didn't check ALL the channels and found that all of the 'Pacific feed' versions of the Premium channels won't tune.

Tried Charter again and just finally gave up and deleted them from my scroll, as all of the channels have an East coast feed as well as other versions, so none of my shows were affected.

They were totally clueless and kept telling me to disconnect the Tivo and restart it, restart the TA, and do a refresh. All that was done by me to no avail. 

I'm also missing one other standard def channel that I watch and that seems odd, but it's not worth the grief with them anymore.


----------



## Skanter123 (Feb 28, 2015)

Re-opening this thread. My Bolt has not been receiving premium channels or sports pass for last 2 weeks. Spectrum guy was here for 3 hours - swapped tuning adapter and tried new card (didn’t work at all, “from wrong area”). He put in old card back. The tech guy on the phone who was authorizing everything seemed clueless as well. They are coming back next week with new cable cards.

Any ideas besides switching to FIOS (which I am ready to do!)?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

see other thread.


----------



## My Cape is a Recliner (Oct 5, 2019)

yeah there are other threads that are more recent and active that answer this. but why not.

Make sure its connected right. Tivo and spectrum tell you two different ways to run the cables. One tells you to run the coaxial into the 'tivo in' then one from the 'Tivo out' into the TA, then a usb cable connecting both. The other (TiVo or spectrum) way is to run a splitter from the wall, with one coaxial going into the TiVo, and the other separate coaxial going into the TA, with only the USB cable connecting the two (top USB connector), this second way is what is working for me.

See what tuning adapter you have, then look it up to see if it has a blinking light or some other simple way that gives a diagnostic code. I have the cisco TA that had 8 lights flashing. I searched and found that meant its not paired. If they changed the card on you, then that's not going to be paired.

Call spectrum and you can ask for the cable card department or just* ask for the TiVo department. * (Not all techs even know this), and you shouldn't need the tech if you have the card and TA already. Have the TiVo department pair it. Your TA should acknowledge the pair somehow (on mine, the blinking lights (8 times) changed to solid show it was paired). Once its paired you need to run the Tivo setup TWICE. The first time the TiVo finds the TA. The second time is so the TiVo can start its setup fresh, with the TA now mated to the TiVo.

It should show channels right away, but "might take up to an hour for it to download everything (guide, channels, and other something)".


----------

